

The most advanced directional signs on Earth - hawkharris
http://breakfastny.com/points/

======
mrt0mat0
that's cool! i hope they can take a beating though, because they look like a
good swing could take them down, and the types of people that will be near the
places their marketing have a tendencty to smash things.

